# New 2012 Shimano gear and clothing



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you read that correctly Shimano clothing!! We now offer shirts and sweatshirts along with our shoes, sandals, hats, visors and rain gear.

*New Dryfender 3T Raingear*










Jacket-


3-Layer Dryfender 3T shell is waterproof, breathable and durable
Fully seam sealed
YKK center front zipper with storm flap
Chest pocket features YKK water-resistant zipper with custom Shimano zipper pull
Adjustable cuff with inner watertight sleeve gator to keep water out
Stowable storm hood features side vents for better acoustics
2 large bottom zippered pockets for storage
Adjustable drawcord hem
Bibs-


3-Layer Dryfender 3T shell is waterproof, breathable and durable
Fully seam sealed
Removable suspender/bib, belt loops and can be worn as pants
Side leg plier pocket with web strap to attach our Shimano plier sheath
Side leg cargo pocket
Zippered side pockets
Zippered front fly features storm flap construction
Zippered side leg with adjustable velcro tab
Gusset crotch for comfort and mobility
Jacket $249.99
Bibs $219.99

*Short Sleeve T-Shirt*










$21.99

*Hooded Sweatshirt*










$54.99

*Vented shirts*










These are a short sleeve version of the long sleeve we released last year.


100% Polyester
UPF 30+
Quick dry & Breathable
Features venting throughout the arm hole and back
Front features dual pocket and vent function
Under collar buttons
$44.99

*Technical T-Shirts with Fish Logos*

*Redfish/Snook*










Marlin/Tuna










Largemouth/Smallmouth bass











100% Polyester
Tagless neck design
UV Sun Protection
Wicks moisture
Features our Shimano Fish logos
$39.99


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Beanie










100% Acrylic lining, 100% Polyester shell 
Moisture wicking lining 
Fold over design

$18.99

*New Blackmoon Backpack*










Compact-


Duable textured fabric construction
2-way zippered front opening for easy access
Mesh rod holders on both sides
Zippered side pockets for extra storage
Custom Shimano zipper pulls
Thick Padded Shoulder Straps for comfort
Includes 2 Plano 3750 utility boxes
$119.99

Medium-


Durable textured fabric construction
Front loading tackle box storage with adjustable dividers - includes 4 Plano 3650 utility boxes
Leader winder side pockets
Multiple pockets for accessories and gear storage
Elastic loops on both sides for pliers and other tools
Zip out cover to protect contents from sudden light rain fall
Custom Shimano zipper pulls
Thick padded shoulder straps for comfort
$149.99

*Balanca bags*











Durable textured fabric with water-resistant bottom material
2-way zippered main storage compartment
2-way zippered front and side compartments for additional storage
Carry handle with removable/adjustable padded shoulder strap
Medium- $49.99
Large- $59.99


----------

